

Would you find this new "Tool" finding service useful? - suavepenguin
http://whattouse.com

======
nalidixic
What is the benefit of this service rather then just using Google to find a
tool?

~~~
suavepenguin
Discovering new "tools" by following users with similar interests to that of
your own.

